# Railroad Police Departments



## POPCOP

Anyone have any information about employment with either the CSX (Conrail) Railroad or Guilford (Springfield Terminal / B&amp;M) Railroad as a Police Officer?


----------



## DoD102

Real hard to get hired. The office is out of Billerica. I have a friend who has been withnthem 16 or 17 years. I'll try to find out this week where you can get more info.


----------



## POPCOP

Thank you. I am already a full-time Police Officer in New Hampshire, just looking for a change


----------



## JoninNH

Ahhh someone else from New Hampshire... where abouts?  Never mind, I found the other post where you said you work in Hudson  Also, Amtrak has a train that stops in Dover (among other places) you might try looking at them too. Just my :2c:


----------



## stm4710

Do not work for Guilford Police or as anEngineer, conductor, track dept. etc etc.............Just dont work for Guilford. But if you insist http://www.guilfordrail.com/

Signed 
Unknown mysterious source. 

McGinnis started it,Guilford finished it!!!!!!!! :evil: :BM:


----------



## bstrawse

My father has worked for CSX (in Midwest) for over 30 years - he's not overly impressed with CSX's police - but I do know from my own work experience that they've had some major cases (more cargo theft investigations than adrenaline inducing work).

Amtrak PD would be interesting in places like NYC, Boston, or DC I would think - but it doesn't look like fun if you're in Providence or some remote stop in Connecticut (or Ohio.. or Indiana.. or other boring locales)

I was stuck in the NYC Blackout and chatted with many Amtrak officers at Penn Station (as that's where I was) - they had a very nice mobile ops center that they pulled up at Penn and provided light / incident command for all law enforcement / ems / red cross at Penn..

Hope this helps,
Bryan


----------



## DoD102

Yeah Amtrak is the way to go as far a RR PD's go. I was able to get a hold of my friend at Conrail PD. Used to be B&amp;M RR PD. They're not hiring right now. Tough job. He covers a huge area incompassing Ma, NH, Vt, Maine and NY. I was having coffee one night with him in Sunderland and he got a call for a guy hit by a train in the Hoosic Tunnel. He had to respond all the way up to North Adams! But the pay and bennies are pretty good. I've asked him to keep me posted. Our kids go to the same school. As soon as I hear I'll try to post it here.


----------



## j809

> I was able to get a hold of my friend at Conrail PD. Used to be B&M RR PD


Last I checked they are B&M RR PD. At least that is what the patch says.


----------



## quality617

j809 @ Fri 17 Sep said:


> I was able to get a hold of my friend at Conrail PD. Used to be B&M RR PD
> 
> 
> 
> Last I checked they are B&M RR PD. At least that is what the patch says.
Click to expand...

Actually, the current patch is the big 'G' logo for Guilford Rail.


----------



## DoD102

Yeah afirm. They were (B&amp;M) bought out by Guilford a few years back. I haven't seen my buddy this week yet. I'll call him on my days off and try to get more info. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## POPCOP

Thanks


----------



## Finding Nemo

quality617 @ Fri Sep 17 said:


> j809 @ Fri 17 Sep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to get a hold of my friend at Conrail PD. Used to be B&amp;M RR PD
> 
> 
> 
> Last I checked they are B&amp;M RR PD. At least that is what the patch says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, the current patch is the big 'G' logo for Guilford Rail.
Click to expand...

that patch was taken out of service in 2001, the new patch says railroad police on it and has a picture of the massachusetts minuteman on it

Posted Sat Sep 18, 2004 8:44 pm:

working for springfield terminal police ( guilford, B&M ect...) is a great job. Tons of area to cover, no direct supervision......usually the only person working. if you had 2 guys on the shift and both cars are working than if you got in the glue and needed help your partner would only be about 30-60 minutes away. SOMETIMES.

the cars are the worst thing about the job.......lots 100,000 + miles is considered a new car for guilford.

good job if you can get on.


----------



## stm4710

> the cars are the worst thing about the job.......lots 100,000 + miles is considered a new car for guilford


 And 40 years old is considerd "new" for a locomotive. :roll:

The bennies ARE decent and the pay is good,but there is a huge moral problem over there. Not specific to the police, but everywhere. Alot of close friends are Guildford employees and I have visted thier dispatch center a few times and thier is a perceptable negativity around there.


----------



## mpd61

Okay.............

No more Conrail PD. Conrail was bought by CSX (Chessie) and the entire Conrail PD was laid off (screwed) Back in like 98-99' There are CSX Police.

B &amp; M railroad Police are, and ever have been the B &amp; M Police. (yes they are owned by Guilford, along with Maine Central RR) Yes they respond to stuff west to Mechanicville N.Y. and up north into Maine and N.H. They have Federal Powers clarified in an act of 1990 and can have SSPO powers under Chapter 22C, S.51, but what do I know of such things.
:roll:


----------



## JoninNH

mpd61 @ Sun September 19 said:


> They have Federal Powers clarified in an act of 1990 and can have SSPO powers under Chapter 22C, S.51, but what do I know of such things. :roll:


A good deal, it would seem.

Could you help me find the Federal Law you were refering too? My computer is having a Windows day and I just can't seem to get the damn thing to work right.


----------



## Delta9

Railroad Police Certification Act of 1990 (Introduced in House)

HR 4789 IH 


101st CONGRESS

2d Session

H. R. 4789
To provide authority to railroad police officers to cross jurisdictional boundaries for the protection of interstate commerce and the security of the United States railway system. 


IN THE HOUSE OF REPRESENTATIVES

May 10, 1990
Mr. ECKART (for himself and Mr. FEIGHAN) introduced the following bill; which was referred jointly to the Committees on Energy and Commerce and the Judiciary 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


A BILL
To provide authority to railroad police officers to cross jurisdictional boundaries for the protection of interstate commerce and the security of the United States railway system. 


Be it enacted by the Senate and House of Representatives of the United States of America in Congress assembled,

SECTION 1. SHORT TITLE.

This Act may be cited as the `Railroad Police Certification Act of 1990'.

SEC. 2. FINDINGS.

The Congress finds that--

(1) crimes against property entrusted to railroads are interstate in nature;

(2) railroad police officers face procedural and logistical problems in being commissioned in States in which the property of their employer is located;

(3) railroad police officers risk civil suits for false arrest, and personal harm to themselves if they must disarm, when crossing State lines on official business; and

(4) the inability of railroad police officers to carry out their official duties on an interstate basis jeopardizes the safety of railroad employees, passengers, and the public, and the security of cargo moving in interstate commerce.

SEC. 3. RAILROAD POLICE AUTHORITY.

A railroad police officer who is employed by a rail carrier and certified or commissioned as a police officer under the laws of any State shall, in accordance with regulations issued by the Secretary of Transportation, be authorized to enforce the laws of any jurisdiction in which the rail carrier owns property, for the purpose of protecting--

(1) the employees, passengers, or patrons of the rail carrier;

(2) the property, equipment, and facilities owned, leased, operated, or maintained by the rail carrier;

(3) property moving in interstate or foreign commerce in the possession of the rail carrier; and

(4) personnel, equipment, and materials moving via railroad that are vital to the national defense,

to the extent of the authority of a police officer properly certified or commissioned under the laws of that jurisdiction.


----------



## JoninNH

Thank you very much!


----------



## Finding Nemo

JoninNH @ Sun Sep 19 said:


> mpd61 @ Sun September 19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have Federal Powers clarified in an act of 1990 and can have SSPO powers under Chapter 22C, S.51, but what do I know of such things. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> A good deal, it would seem.
> 
> Could you help me find the Federal Law you were refering too? My computer is having a Windows day and I just can't seem to get the damn thing to work right.
Click to expand...

This one too

Title 49 USC covers a railroad cop for interstate jurisdiction


----------



## briand911

any pics of cruisers I didn't know there where these other police departments??? Just wondering what they look like


----------



## Macop

So, how is Whiteman doing?


----------



## quality617

briand911 @ Sun 19 Sep said:


> any pics of cruisers I didn't know there where these other police departments??? Just wondering what they look like


All dark colored Crown Vics, unmarked, with visor and deck lights.


----------



## briand911

gotcha just wondering if i would see them while cruising down the highway but I guess not thanks for the info !


----------



## POPCOP

Anyone have any contcat inormation for either the B&amp;M (Guilford Police) or CSX Police Departments.? Can't find anything on the internet.


----------



## quality617

POPCOP @ Mon 20 Sep said:


> Anyone have any contcat inormation for either the B&M (Guilford Police) or CSX Police Departments.? Can't find anything on the internet.


www.guilfordrail.com or www.csx.com .

The police don't have their own websites.


----------



## Finding Nemo

B &amp; M Police 800-855-9217 or 978-663-1000

Chief's name is John holland


----------



## DoD102

Whiteman--ya out there? I'm trying to call ya no luck. Stop by the school i Greenfield some afternoon about 1500. G.L. former 11-2


----------



## Finding Nemo

sorry im not Mikey whiteman.....


----------



## Investigator25

What ever happened to Providence &amp; Worcester RR police? I heard that they were the only transit agency to disband post 9/11 instead of increase. I heard that they were a real good dept. to work for when they were operational.


----------



## mpd61

Investigator25 @ 29 Sep 2004 23:46 said:


> What ever happened to Providence & Worcester RR police? I heard that they were the only transit agency to disband post 9/11 instead of increase. I heard that they were a real good dept. to work for when they were operational.


Ah yes! the old "Piss and Whistle RR" I haven't heard one way or the other.


----------



## Guest

I would go *Amtrak* they go all the way to Florida :lol:


----------



## frapmpd24

Investigator25 @ Wed Sep 29 said:


> What ever happened to Providence & Worcester RR police? I heard that they were the only transit agency to disband post 9/11 instead of increase. I heard that they were a real good dept. to work for when they were operational.


Yes, P&R RR did have a police department which was pretty squared away, good equipment, K9 program in the past. I have worked with several officers who were with the department in the late 70's/early 80s and then a couple that got laid off when the department disbanded in 2001 due to management issues within the company ](*,) . They were a small department, Captain and 3 Officers, but covered a large territory over about 4 states.


----------

